# Photography Club



## Hale88 (Jan 4, 2010)

Since I don't see any Photography Club in this forum so I created one. Basically, This club is all about photo(s) that you take via Camera or SLR...If you have one, share it. Any kind of photo(s)

Few things to consider:



Size:    1024x768 only please
Photo:  Please don't use other people photo(s) because This is not fair for them. DO NOT POST ANY NUDE OR INAPPROPRIATE PICTURE(s).
Post:    Use Flickr, Photobucket, or any similar sites that allow you to upload your Photo(s)...
Infor.:  Input some information of what you used to take the photo(s). Will not need to be long.


Thank you
Hale


To be the first one here is my:

Target Pen







DSLR: Canon Rebel EOS XSi
Lens: EF 28-105mm f/3.5-4.5 II USM
F-Stop: f/4.5
Exposure Time: 1/13 sec.
ISO: 100
Exposure bias: 0 step
F-length: 105mm
Flash: No
Mode: B&W


----------



## Fourstaff (Jan 13, 2010)

I thought there is a digital darkroom for all the photographers?


----------



## 3870x2 (Jan 13, 2010)

You know, techpowerup has its own image hosting?  www.techpowerup.org


I have an Olympus 420 DSLR, very nice camera.


----------



## Kei (Jan 13, 2010)

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=76565

TPU's Photography club

Kei


----------

